# Nautilus e la rete [risolto]

## Elbryan

Son sempre io  :Razz: 

Quando utilizzai debian, nautilus mi permetteva di sfogliare la rete senza utilizzare samba..

Ora su gento ho pressoché configurato tutto, samba incluso, ma mi piaceva parecchio il sistema di nautilus di sfogliare la rete.

Infatti bastava andare su Network e da lì veniva visualizzata la rete e potevo navigarci senza utilizzare samba.

Su gentoo non lo posso fare, nautilus se ne frega altamente (se clicco su network manco ci prova a cercare di far qualcosa).

Ho parzialmente risolto utilizzando fusesmb ma anch'esso non mi piace troppo  (delle volte non trova nulla ed inoltre devo eseguirlo a mano ogni volta io poiché se non trova la rete - ed essendo io connesso in wifi tramite networkmanager, la rete la può solo trovare dopo aver caricato X e Gnome e avermi connesso - non mostra nulla).

Come faccio ad abilitare il Network di Nautilus? Grazie ^^Last edited by Elbryan on Tue Oct 02, 2007 3:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## crisandbea

[OT]che io sappia Nautilus, dovrebbe fungere da client SSH, di conseguenza in Debian non necessita di ulteriori installazioni, credo poichè era già tutto installato.

per il resto non saprei cosa aveva in più debian di software preinstallato.  [/OT]

Edit: forse non ha settato il Network in Nautilus, o non hai nulla condiviso.  

ciauz

----------

## Elbryan

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> [OT]che io sappia Nautilus, dovrebbe fungere da client SSH, di conseguenza in Debian non necessita di ulteriori installazioni, credo poichè era già tutto installato.
> 
> per il resto non saprei cosa aveva in più debian di software preinstallato.  [/OT]
> 
> Edit: forse non ha settato il Network in Nautilus, o non hai nulla condiviso.  
> ...

 

come si setta il network in nautilus?  :Very Happy: 

Non so io ho installato debian e tutto gnome e basta, ma l'ho usata molto poco..

----------

## Onip

a me nautilus visualizza correttamente tutto, andando su 

network://

oppure su

smb://

Hai controllato le USE? (sue e delle dipendenze)

----------

## crisandbea

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   [OT]che io sappia Nautilus, dovrebbe fungere da client SSH, di conseguenza in Debian non necessita di ulteriori installazioni, credo poichè era già tutto installato.
> 
> per il resto non saprei cosa aveva in più debian di software preinstallato.  [/OT]
> 
> Edit: forse non ha settato il Network in Nautilus, o non hai nulla condiviso.  
> ...

 

hai detto la parola magica tutto gnome.  di conseguenza mancherà qualcosa che non hai installato.   presumo

```
gnome-base/gnome-vfs
```

 con la flag samba settata.

ciauz

----------

## Elbryan

Sto pesudo-godendo  :Razz: 

Cioè.. grazie per la dritta, in realtà pseudo-risolve il mio problema.

Infatti ora se vado su Nautilus e vado su "smb:///" posso avidamente sfogliare la mia Windows Network  :Very Happy: 

Però io sono pigro, posso fare in modo che quando clicco su network, nautilus vada direttamente lì? (in realtà basta che faccio un link, lo so.. ma è una questione anche di accrescere il proprio bagaglio culturale).

Grazie mille comunque!

----------

## codadilupo

nautilus deve essere installato con le use corrette. Con debian samba era spezzettato in piu' parti, per cui non era necessario installare tutto samba, ma solo smbfs e qualcos'altro. Credo che ti basti riemergere eventualmente nautilus e ricompilare il kernel con il supporto cifs/smb

Coda

----------

